# TTF Christmas Give Away!



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I was going to post something back in November but have been swamped since then. TTF Wanted to give our fellow TTF'ers a little Christmas gift to help make their holidays a little "fishy". For all of you that are interested... post up your favorite species of fish that you like to catch, that will enter your name in a drawing, I'll have my little helper elf (my daughter) pull one name from a hat and if you're selected we'll send you 5 packs of your favorite TTF plastics free of charge! This offer will end at noon December 23rd.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from your friends at TTF!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Its gotta be redfish.. Considering I have 4 Red tamers. Two originals one spinner one bait caster and 2 lone star supremes.. Its hard to decide which I like more but the lone star supreme pairs beautifully with my stella.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

TROUT!!


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Spotted sea trout.


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

:dance: Redfish is always number 1


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Trout...the bigger the better!!

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Trout. My son's favorite as well(see Avatar)

Merry Christmas


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

skipjack


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Mullet


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Redfish


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

DONK TROUT!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Flounder!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Redfish!!


----------



## RigitRight (Oct 26, 2007)

Trout


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*Redfish*

Redfish for me.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Red Spotted Sea Drum


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

redfish


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

TROUT.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Trout


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Redfish, no doubt! 

And I catch 'em all on TTF lures!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Any of the big 3


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Trout!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Tailing reds for sure. I just luv the spot and stalk


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Favorite Fish*

Trout, of which 90%+ are caught on a TTF Lure.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Redfish


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

speckled trout


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

Tambor! (black drum)


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nobody gonna mention the ultimate exotic HARDHEAD, not everyone can catch em on plastics.LOL Not really gotta be reds.
Rick


----------



## Nightrain57 (Aug 4, 2008)

trout


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Redfish


----------



## badgens (May 4, 2006)

Snapper 1st with redfish a close second behind the trout


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Trout....the other white meat!


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

redfish!!!


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Flounder never get any love!


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Specks


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

T-rout!!!


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

yellow fin tuna


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

For bay fishing-Flounder #1 followed by specks #2 followed by salt water carp #3.aka red fish. Offshore, #1 wahoo, #2 grouper, #3 big mahi.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Specks


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*FAVFISH*

Jack Crevalle, Spanish Mackerel Triple Tail, Red Fish


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

*Speckled Trout*

Speckled Trout.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

redfish


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Red Snapper


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*REDFISH!*


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Bass with redfish a very close 2nd


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

redfish all the way!!


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

Flounder!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Redfish -- but I'll take anything with fins.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Jack fish for fun

Trout for table fare


To me there is nothing better than watching a jack strip off 50+ yards of 50# pp from a trout rod on a single run... you never know if it is going to spool you or if you are going to get it in.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pescado rojo...... oops I mean Redfish


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Specks have my vote!


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

gotta be the slimey speckled trout


----------



## SeaFox85 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its gotta be the big reds!! You gotta love that bite.


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

The Mahi!! ( chicken on the TTF )


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

trout


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Redfish!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

no wait, hardheads


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

sheepshead


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Speckled Trout


----------



## FloatmasterII (Jun 11, 2007)

Spotted Seatrout.


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

flatties


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

redfish!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Mangrove Snapper.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

croakers


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

The Elusive Speckled Trout!!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Speckled Seatrout! Nothing like catching a 25"+ yellow mouth.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Favorite Fish*

I'm a flounder guy all the way! I'm usually fishing different than most of the guys I fish with, because their mostly trying to catch a trophy trout. I've caught a couple of trophy specks (30'' and 31"), but now my dream is to truly catch a massive 10 lbs. + flounder! I not only love to catch them, but love to eat them as well!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Dragstrippers, Reds #1


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Trout. Boy I wish ya'll would make the Plum/White killer2 again


----------



## Reel Dog (Dec 17, 2008)

*Speckled trout*

Speckled trout


----------



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

Speckled trout.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Speckled Trout!


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

swordfish


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Flounder


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

trizzout 4 me!


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

If I have to pick one......Redfish!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

i LOVE the explosion on tops. trout


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

def. redfish


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Speckled Trout.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

TROUT!! 
Merry Christmas ALL!!!!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Redfish for me...


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

specks in the winter and spring. reds in the summer and fall.


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

Big yellow mouth trout but my wife likes the flat fish (flounder).


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Speckled trout!


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

*Trout*

Gotta Go TROUT!!!


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

*I like to catch these, in the order of appearance:
*_
*Paralichthys lethostigma
*_*Sciaenops ocellatus
*_*Cynoscion nebulosus*

_


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

redfish for me..


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Whatever is biting


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Trout!! TTK 2's!!!


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

TROUT


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Red speckled gafftop


----------



## Redfishraider (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta be Redfish....


----------



## Nateag (Oct 3, 2005)

Redfish


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

trout, redfish, flounder or flounder, trout, redfish, or redfish, flounder, trout or all of the above


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Here Fishey, Fishey, Fishey*

Speckled Trout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*TTF*

Redfish


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Redfish of course


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*TEXAS TACKLE FACTORY!*

Spotted Sea Trout, Cynoscion nebulosus, Speckled Trout.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

*:fish: Speckled Trout* *!:fish:*


----------



## TTTHA (Mar 17, 2006)

Its gotta be trout!!!


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Favorite Species*

Flounder! Flounder! Flounder!


----------



## Dabuster (Jun 13, 2006)

*Specks*

Specckle trout


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I have 13 TTF rods right now if that says anything about if I like them!!! Keep up the good work guys!!!! If you do I will continue to buy TTF products before anything else!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

trout


----------



## reeltrout (Aug 4, 2008)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Mar 24, 2008)

Specks.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Ling, snaps, and kingfish. Got to go Blue water. Merry Christmas


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

definitely the ol bull headed rat reds!


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

There's nothing like waiting on a Flounder after you feel the thump!!!!!
Wayner


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Trout by far


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Trout!!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Specks!!!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

Trout!!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Trout


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

scuppersancho said:


> Any of the big 3


Ditto!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Flounder...


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Redfish. Love your products. I lost all of mine in the tidal surge. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Trout


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Spotted Seatrout


----------



## pug2 (Dec 31, 2007)

The big 3
Speckled Trout, Red Fish and Flounder

I love TTF


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

Flounder would be the fish I dream of most and get most excited about.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Snook, probably because it happens so infrequently.


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

flounder is the favorite then reds then trout


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

flounder


----------



## coasthawk (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank God for Specks................


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Speckled Trout!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Speckled Trout!


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Trout


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

REDFISH, because nothing fights like them and taste good also.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

*my favorite fish*

redfish redfish redfish redfish redfish---catch and release all but 1


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*

Spotted Sea Trout

Slurp


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta go with the Gold. Redfish.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Toadfish!!!

There's nothing more fun than reeling one of those bad boys up while flounder fishing.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

Texas trout


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Trucha


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

FlounderTroutReds. Kinda like a Turducken.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Redfish


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

Redfish


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*dorado*

dorado


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

It got to be speckle trout! Have a nice holiday!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Speck,yella mouth, spotted weak fish etc.


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

My favorite have to be the reds.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

it would go from Speckled Trout, then Red Fish , and then third on the list is black bass


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Trout (on Texas Roach Killer Flats Minnows)!!!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing finer than wading a flat at early sunrise when everything is quiet and easing up on a pod of tailing reds. Then gently pitch past them, pull a slow retrieve, and then "BOOOOM!" an explosion of water, a screaming drag, and FISH ON! That is the perfect way to kill a nice quiet morning! Needless to say, redfish is my favorite. Can't get that kind of pull from any other fish in the bay!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Atlantic Salmon


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Trout


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gotta go with reds.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Flounder, stuffed, fried or baked it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Flounder.....hands down to eat. Reds, to give the drag a workout, and trout...always looking for that "wallhanger"

Bo


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

kenny

trout


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Reds 

Killer Flats MINNOW awesome. 

Brad


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

Baffin Bay Trout!


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

Trout


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Speckled Trout


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Spotted Weakfish


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*Reds on the Roach!*

:spineyes:


----------



## wolffman (Jan 7, 2005)

*specks*

The toughest to catch..
Big Trout!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Flounder


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*Reds*

Reds


----------



## FISHERMAN'S_WIFE (Dec 19, 2008)

mine would have to be trout also because thats what n=my husband likes the most it would be cool to win something fir him


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to go with "TROUT"


----------



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

Big Trout lol


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

*FISH*

GASPERGOO


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

speckled trout!!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Largemouth Bass!!!!!!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

*I'm a big ol ******* kid*

Give me a mess of black drum.


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Redfish to catch, flounder to eat!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Salmon.. Its whats for dinner we we have a chance to catch it.. Otherwise Mr. Redfish


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Trout


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Redfish


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Trout


----------



## companocritter (Jun 16, 2006)

Redfish


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

FLOUNDER!!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Redfish


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Speckled Trout


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Speckled trout!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

just had my entire tackle box blow outta the boat including about 10 brand new bags of TTF products it was a sad sad day to say the least I love catching those big ole pig redfish on TTF baits


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Snaggle Tooth Yellow Mouth Throuts


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

*Favorite Fish*

Speckled trout! Merry Christmas from 1fisher77316/Michael 208 Ridgeshore Ct. Montgomery, Tx 77316


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

trout, please


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Speckled Trout!


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

Red fish


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Trout*

Speckled trout it is. Merry Christmas to everyone!
Aaron


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Trout without a doubt.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Trout witout a doubt. Happy Holidays to all 2cooler's !


----------



## Camo-girl (Dec 2, 2008)

Trout!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Redfish all the way. I need some new lures for my next trip! Merry Christmas everyone! Tight lines


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

1fisher77316 said:


> Speckled trout! Merry Christmas from 1fisher77316/Michael 208 Ridgeshore Ct. Montgomery, Tx 77316


I like the confidence............


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Canuck said:


> I like the confidence............


At some point Micheal, let us know, How many Surprise packages you recieved in the mail.

Slurp


----------



## gulfguru (May 21, 2004)

anything that pulls my line!

Happy Holidays to all


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

FLOuNDER, Reds, and trout--in that order.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Troutslurp said:


> At some point Micheal, let us know, How many Surprise packages you recieved in the mail.
> 
> Slurp


Big bag of Elf Poop should be getting there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Trout!!!!!!


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

fat trout


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

Reds


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

*trout*

trout!!


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

I am not picky, but trout take the cake.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

red fish unless trout is 22 plus


----------



## OneMore (Jun 1, 2004)

*Givaway*

Snapper, Red


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Specks...24/7/365


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Trout


----------



## FishMaster08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Specks and reds.

Sean
____________________
Life is a game, but fishing is serious.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I just love to fish. Will be happy with any of your lures, especially your new scented baits..... LOVE EM!!!! Do me a favor, put my name on a pink piece of paper and let her look and see which 1 she wants to pick out.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Redfish


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Whoppers


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks to all of you that posted up! My daughter will pull a name out of the hat and I'll let you know who won the 5 bags of plastics! Merry Christmas from TTF!

This give away is now closed!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

So who hit the jackpot Ryan?
oooooooooooo, I can smell them Mumpy Glo Scrimps already!


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry for the delay! I got caught up doing the usual Christmas chores and now my little helper elf has 102 fever/temperature so my wife had to step in...... hopefully Santa will help her feel a bit better.

Congratulations to *Fangard*! Please PM me your address and list of the 5 packs of soft plastics you would like shipped to your home.Thanks to all that participated, thanks for supporting TTF and Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the contest. Hope your little girl feels better


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Reds Fred! I like steak that I have to chew and almost rare enough to fight back so I enjoy the flavor. I like my fish to fight back as well!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Oops! Too late, no sweat Brett!


----------

